
Show HN: New Encryption Cipher Algorithm as Swift5 Framework - mtlockca
https://github.com/thomasrunner/SicariiEncrypt
======
mtlockca
While working on another algorithm and reading a little to much about #data
#security and #breaches, I saw an interesting relationship between what I was
working on and encryption. So I decided to see where this rabbit hole would
lead me. This resulted in the creation of 2 new algorithms, the first was a
new encryption cipher algorithm that utilizes a 8192bit Key, 4096bit Model,
and has no back doors, this however then lead to the second algorithm as a
replacement of PKCS for passcode to key creation.

